# LF many, have many to trade



## RedPanda (Aug 29, 2020)

Looking for (* means it's a priority for me). Will combine lower-value cards for a higher value card.

23 Cheri
30 Tiffany
77 Cherry
89 Diana
121 Tia
137 Cookie
221 Kody
234 Marina
274 Flora
285 Merengue
331 Pashmina*
333 Lolly*
334 Erik
356 Pietro
363 Celia
377 Sydney
379 Nibbles
385 Lucky
390 O'Hare
391 Gayle


Have many for trade:

High-value Series 1-4 for trade:
099 Molly
226 Mitzi
305 Celeste

WA series cards for trade:
09 Huck
12 Wade
15 Rex
18 Jacob
21 Boyd
25 Plucky
32 Admiral
34 Boots
40 Tad
48 Cleo
49 Ike
50 Tasha

Lower tier Series 1-4 for trade:
041 Quillson (2x)
071 Yuka
084 Benjamin
136 Egbert
178 Hugh
245 Mac
257 Klaus
267 Pippy
284 Chadder
288 Curly
337 Queenie


----------



## RedPanda (Sep 2, 2020)

bumpitty bump bump


----------



## thecheese103 (Sep 6, 2020)

Hey! I'm really interested in one of your WA Boots. From your list I have Cheri, let me know if you wanna work something out


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (Sep 13, 2020)

I have Cherry looking for Wade and Tasha


----------



## Nenya (Sep 17, 2020)

Hi, we need 12 Wade and 34 Boots. From your list we have: 331 Pashmina; 379 Nibbles.
Want to trade?

Also, if you are interested in looking at our thread, here is the link: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/ft-about-70-series-1-4-lf-the-listed-wa.470332/

Thank you for considering!


----------



## RedPanda (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks for those of you who posted - been overwhelmed with fair stuff and real life stuff but I will DM you to discuss!


----------



## seth#7545 (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi! Are you still looking to trade?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



seth#7545 said:


> Hi! Are you still looking to trade?


If yes, I would be interested in trading 

077 Cherry for WA 25 Plucky
023 Cheri for WA 15 Rex


----------



## dorimon (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi!   I have 285 Merengue and am interested in your WA34 Boots and WA49 Ike.


----------



## Brutemus (Dec 5, 2020)

I have Cookie, are you willing to trade her for a welcome amiibo?


----------



## minya (Jan 12, 2021)

Hey! From your wish list I have:
221 Kody
274 Flora
285 Merengue
377 Sydney
385 Lucky

I'm looking for:
09 Huck
12 Wade
21 Boyd
25 Plucky

Are you willing to trade?


----------



## Chungus (Jan 12, 2021)

Hey there! Want to trade my O'Hare for your Curly?


----------



## RedPanda (Jan 13, 2021)

closing this thread as it's super out of date!


----------

